

Ask HN: How to get a job at a Big Company? - freework

For the past 5 years I&#x27;ve been working primarily at startup companies. The one I&#x27;m at now is in the process of imploding. I am YET AGAIN having to go on the job hunt. I just turned 30 and am getting tired of this. I&#x27;m at the point where I just want to work at a place thats nice and stable where I can expect to have a job 12 months from now.<p>The problem is that stackoverflow and all the other job sites that litter the web seem to be 100% startup companies.<p>Where do these mega corporations advertise jobs?<p>Also, I am a self taught developer. I do have a degree, but it is not in anything computer related. I know Python and javascript really well, but have never touched any of the &quot;enterprise&quot; languages such as C# or Java. I have no doubt that I can learn these languages, but I&#x27;m afraid the MegaCorps aren&#x27;t going to have the insight to realize that. Do I stand a chance?
======
ra88it
If you are smart and you can at least fake it that you are a "good guy"[1],
then you stand a very good chance, assuming you are able to find out where
these MegaCorps advertise. I work for one of them, and I found the ad on
craigslist, which I think is unusual.

[1] - or girl, but "good girl" doesn't mean the same thing! If you are female,
then I would guess you have to be able to fake that you are "cool", whatever
that means.

[edit: When I say 'smart', I don't mean 'really smart', I just mean that you
do in fact know javascript and python pretty well as you say]

[edit2: If you are applying for a job programming java, then you should
probably at least learn to how to write a class, instantiate an object, match
a regex, etc. before going in there. But that will be easy if necessary.]

------
WestCoastJustin
Try searching for python or javascript on
[http://search.jobvite.com/web/modules/layout/home.htm](http://search.jobvite.com/web/modules/layout/home.htm)

You might also check out dropbox, I think they are a large python shop.

Also keep an eye on the "Ask HN: Who is hiring?" posts [1]. I checked the ones
for August 2013, and there are lots of hits for python and javascript.

    
    
      Ask HN: Who is hiring? (August 2013)
      https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6139927
    
      Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (August 2013)
      https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6139937  

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

------
kghose
* Try networking through LinkedIn. * Try going to meetups

It does not matter if your formal CV does not reflect your true skills. Once
you start talking to people, eventually they will refer you to their
colleagues and invite you over for interviews.

From what I am told it helps to be able to jump past the "HR filter" which
unfortunately places a lot of weight on keywords in CVs.

The fact that you have been working in industry means that you now have a
strong "experience" component, which many places really appreciate!

Best of luck and just keep at it.

------
sachin0235
I am not sure which country you are based on but there are job portals where
you can float their resume, you can also go directly to corporate site of a
company and submit your resume. Before you apply look at the skill set
required, I am sure you would need to work on your java/.Net/PHP skills before
applying else you will not be short listed. You can start learning and can
show(FAKE) you earlier projects in those languages. If you are based in US,
send me a message, i would be happy to help you out.

------
minimaxir
Almost every big company has a dedicated careers website.

------
mercnet
Find a company you want to work for and then find people on LinkedIn that work
there. Some people might see it as stalking, but to me you took initiative so
I will most likely respond and assist you on getting past the HR block.

------
jayzalowitz
setonia.com get job listings geographically located near you.

~~~
georgebonnr
This site is impressively non-functional (at least for me)

